# Dangerzone - lisa pavlik / richko



## DZPUPS (Feb 11, 2014)

:woof:I just joined - If anyone is interested in DANGERZONE - lines, name, breed etc. you can write to me. We started promoting the "dog" with a lot of grief from ADBA instead of our Name. With respect and thanks to the great 
"PR" Oehler's Dangerzone. We still breed but not on a high level. And only about once every year and half to two years. Our dogs are bred for temperament - not so much for size or game, skills. We wanted a good nice solid, level headed, family, couch potatoe dog that would fit into any skill required. Most of all loyal loving members of the family.

I cant tell you over the years how it warms my heart to hear of the love from the owners on each dog and how they became part of the family and how smart, willing, loyal each and every dog became. 

Now on occasion their have been some great hog hunters out there... and some weight pulling beasts... but we do tend to get laughed at the ADBA shows because of the size and chubbiness of our dogs - remember they are family pets.. but every show we did go to - photos were always asked to be taken because of the size, girth and heads on our males.

We are not a huge breeder - we would love to see the line continue. We appreciate all the chatter about our dogs.

please feel free to contact me anytime thru here or email


Regards to all
Lisa - known by most as The girl/lady in Springhill with all the horses/farm.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

So you have pups for sale?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It appears your goal is to breed pets since you don't breed proven dogs. What kind of contract do you have with your offsprings owner? If the people who buy your dogs can't care for them anymore would go to your yard to be rehomed before they would go to a shelter?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kelby (May 16, 2014)

We own a 10 year old male from you guys! Wonderful dog. Do you still breed? I tried to contact you a few months back and got a man who said you no longer had the business. I am very interested in adopting from you again if you still breed...I will PM you!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

kelby said:


> We own a 10 year old male from you guys! Wonderful dog. Do you still breed? I tried to contact you a few months back and got a man who said you no longer had the business. I am very interested in adopting from you again if you still breed...I will PM you!


Adopting from a breeder? That's new! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Indie said:


> Adopting from a breeder? That's new! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao right!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

DANGERZONE,

post up some of the pedigrees on your dogs, so we can judge the dogs for ourselves.

seems like i heard that name before.


----------



## kelby (May 16, 2014)

I worded it poorly....No reason to attack me over it. 

Glad I didn't stick around long here o-o


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

kelby said:


> I worded it poorly....No reason to attack me over it.
> 
> Glad I didn't stick around long here o-o


Nobody attacked you. Simply just a misunderstanding between light-hearted sarcasm and poor choice of words. I'm very sorry you feel unwelcome here, but I do hope you at least stick around to read, if nothing else.


----------

